# starting out in WA



## katemcl1 (Aug 12, 2011)

my husband and I are planning on taking a years WHV sept/oct 2012. My husband is a civil engineer with 3 years qualified experience and I am a qualified (2003) nursery nurse (looking to do child minding) where would be the best place to start out in WA with regards to our experience. 
Also we would be looking for somewhere to live in a town area


----------

